# Ever heard of Light Stim for acne and wrinkles? QVC sold out!



## Olivia23 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just heard of Light Stim this evening and QVC sold out if them already for about 249.00. Supposedly there is one for wrinkles and one for acne.

The light therapy peneteates the skin and the one for wrinkles is supposed to reduce pore size, fade sunspots, reduce fine wrinkles around the eyes etc, and reduce puffines around theyes. The acne one is supposed to get rid of acne, prevent future breakouts, and reduce acne redness and bumpiness.

You have to use it pretty much everyday and for each area you treat you leave it on for 3 minutes. So far the reviews are really good. Several have said that their skin within a few days was smoother and glowing.

I so want to try this! Has anyone on here tried it?

Here is a link from YouTube. It's an episode from the daytime show called the Doctors. They are showing and recommending the LightStim.


----------



## davejayme (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never heard of it but would be interested in trying it myself!  How neat!


----------



## davejayme (Dec 13, 2010)

They sell at store.lightstim.com   Very expensive though!  So if someone has the money to try, let us know if it's worth it.


----------



## Olivia23 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Just went back to QVC website they are in stock (after the live tv episode of being sold out, their website was sold out, but now they have some? Hmmm....).

Anyway, I just ordered one from QVC using the 3 month payment plan! I'm so excited and will post any results! I really wish they would sell the acne one though. I have now at age 35 have an acne problem!


----------



## Andi (Dec 14, 2010)

Sure sounds interesting.

About the wrinkle one it says "cleared by the FDA for the treatment of periorbital wrinkles". DoesnÂ´t say anything about reduction of pore size, fading sun spots etc; not saying it wonÂ´t do these things, but I`m always sceptical about claims like that because such a claim suggests it will treat all these issues equally well which I doubt.

I also wonder how effective at-home LED devices are compared to in-office procedures with LED. Since you treat each area 3min daily, you have to be quite dedicated to it

IÂ´d love to hear some reviews if anyone gets this!!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes the procedure isn't for the faint hearted, you really have to be committed. I wonder too about the LEDs quality, is there any warranty for them ?


----------



## Olivia23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay first I purchased the Anti Aging LightStim and then two weeks later purchased the Acne LightStime. Now I use both and I love them!!!!!!!!!

The anti aging one seems to be doing something for my skin. During the winter I get dry flakey skin in spots on my face no matter how much face cream/lotions/oils I use, but with the anti aging device my skin is smoother and has more moisture? I don't know what it is but I'm going to keep on using it.

Now the Acne LightStim is my favorite. I have posted on here a month or so ago I started getting those cystic type pimples on my face in my cheek and chin area, and it would not stop. Once I thought it was an allergic reaction but it was not because the pimples kept coming back. Not in the same spot of course, but my face looks horrible because of it. Well last week I received my Acne Lightstim and slowly but surely the pimples are going away, and no more are developing!!! I am so hoping it will get rid of the acne on my forehead that has never cleared up. They never came to a head and I have tried everything to get rid of it on my forehead. I will post before and after pics on the acne one if it still continues to work. I have to use the acne one everyday for 5 minutes on the areas that I tend to break out in. The good thing with the light is it covers a large area so it does not take that long, and I use it while I'm relaxing and watching tv.

Now the anti aging one you only use it 3 minutes max on areas of your face. It says to use it daily but from reviews on another forum, people tend to use it only 3 days a week or every other day with great results.


----------



## Mb6810 (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought it last week from Amazon for cystic acne. At first it looked cheaply made so I was very skeptical, but so far I'm truly impressed. I had a few cystic pimples that I've had for about 3 weeks that just wouldn't go away and after using the light stim for 2 days, 5 minutes each spot, twice a day they're already 90% cleared up. Just working on the red mark to disappear, but the bump itself is gone. The only negatives are the brightness of the bulbs is blinding, and very uncomfortable when doing areas around the eye. Plus I don't think LED lights are good for your retinas so Im starting to wear my tanning goggles when I use it just to be safe. Also the surface area is large so it's. Hard to get in some spots. Overall, I would definitely recommend this product and Im loving it so far. Not many products have worked for me in the past so although it's pricey if it saves me trips to the Dermatologist and money on all the products I purchase, and facials, it's worth every penny. Good luck!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Aug 29, 2012)

is this like the Tanda Zap? just bought that at Ulta a week and a half ago but not seeing stellar results.


----------



## angelicaperetz (Aug 30, 2012)

I can tell you the LED therapy does nothing for me.

I have used the Baby Qasar for two months and I did notice any changes at all.

Seems that LED therapy doesn't do anything.

Recently, I heard about new technology of Radio Frequency that giving great results.

Has anyone experience with radio frequency devices?

Thanks,

Angelica.


----------



## KimberlyP (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been testing a new light stim for acne for the last month. It is called Clear Rayz and will be released Sept 15. I don't get any zits except for those one or 2 monthly ones. For the past two cycles, I didn't get any, save for one very tiny one that didn't even come to a head. Using it is a bit time-consuming but if someone has bad acne and it works for them, I think that would be time well-spent.

This one costs $199 but it looks very similar to the one I saw at Ulta. I think that was the Tanda Zap??

I did a research study with the Light Stim for wrinkles. It was pretty cool. I did it once a week for about 2 months (it was over 5 years ago). They take before and after photos and I could see that all the teeny-tiny lines were plumped up and barely visible under magnification.


----------

